# 2004 Dishnetwork Hardware line up



## icefreon (Jul 18, 2003)

Here is a .pdf of the up coming 2003 - 2004 Hardware line up from dishnetwork. DISHNETWORK 2004 HARWARE

This is the same flyer they were handing out at CEDIA 2003

ADMIN EDIT: JPG versions are available farther down this thread in case you cannot view PDF files.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

That's the same one they were handing out at the team summit as well.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Please note the 721 is no where to be found. Doesnt this back up my statement its out of production?


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

thanks!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Please note the 721 is no where to be found. Doesnt this back up my statement its out of production?


It's not out of production yet, however it is expected to go out of production in late October, Early November.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I heard sometime ago the last production run was final. It was never a big seller to begin with and they want to deplete inventory before releasing its replacemnent the 522.

I doubt internet will ever come to the 721, it does not matter to me but some purchased it with that in mind.

Only buy on the features something has not whats promised or speculated for the future.


----------



## FAUguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Is there a reason why the first half of the form is cut-off?
In what situation would you use one 322 over two 311?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

FAUguy said:


> Is there a reason why the first half of the form is cut-off?
> In what situation would you use one 322 over two 311?


 to save the 5 dollar mirror fee on thr second receiver


----------



## icefreon (Jul 18, 2003)

FAUguy said:


> Is there a reason why the first half of the form is cut-off?
> In what situation would you use one 322 over two 311?


Its not really "cut off" I had to scan each page then change them to .pdf The actual flyer is about 25" long opened up all the way. What you dont see is the reciever features list (nothing ANY of you dont know already). If you SOOOO desire, I'll scan that too and add it as a 3rd page on the .pdf


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

I see that the 811 doesn't have channel 3/4 modulated output. I guess I'll have to get a 311 or something for my second TV.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here are the JPG versions in case you can't read PDF files. File one is 341K and file two is 427K so dial up users be warned.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Thank you icefreon, and Chris for making it possible for me to see it.


----------



## fizgig (Sep 16, 2003)

Curtis52... a RF modulator for $15 would be a cheaper alternative to another receiver for your older tv.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Depends if you want a mono modulator or stereo modulator. A mono modulator may cost $15, but a stereo modulator (Radio Shack 15-2525) costs $40. (Another company sells a Stereo modulator for $20, but I can't recall who.) These things started to get popular once DVDs took off because a DVD player usually does not have a RF Output. (Some combo VHS/DVD units, however, do).

The 811 is a HDTV receiver, and of all the HDTVs that I've seen in the back have the jacks for hooking up the receiver to the TV for proper output.


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

I noticed the 211 is absent. Maybe it's further out? Or is it possibly going to be cancelled?

x


----------



## AndyMon (Jun 12, 2003)

fizgig said:


> Curtis52... a RF modulator for $15 would be a cheaper alternative to another receiver for your older tv.


It may not be an older TV. It's location just may be such that it's untenable to run S-video, component or RCA cables to it because of distance or physical impediments, while the coax is already in place.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Depends if you want a mono modulator or stereo modulator. A mono modulator may cost $15, but a stereo modulator (Radio Shack 15-2525) costs $40. (Another company sells a Stereo modulator for $20, but I can't recall who.)


My nearby Walmart sells an RCA branded stereo modulator (could be similar to/the same as the RS version) for $19.95. I think it even has an S-video input.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

fizgig said:


> Curtis52... a RF modulator for $15 would be a cheaper alternative to another receiver for your older tv.


That might work. Does anyone know whether an SD signal is sent to the RCA jacks while watching HD programs on the TV connected to the component outputs? Will an SD signal be sent to the RCA jacks while watching SD programs on the component connected HDTV? The spare TV is an SD TV.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

xgrep said:


> I noticed the 211 is absent. Maybe it's further out? Or is it possibly going to be cancelled?
> 
> x


I've heard rumors that this is going to join the DishDVD as one of those products that will never be released.

Evidently they couldn't get Mitsubishi to help support the move financially somehow, so they are letting it die on the vine.........


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You will notice that the JVC TU-9000 has also been scrapped.


----------



## John Kotches (Mar 30, 2003)

Is the 811 the same form factor as the 6000 is? I'm hoping so, since I ordered a 6000 custom rack shelf, and am hoping it can be used for the 811.

Regards,


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> I've heard rumors that this is going to join the DishDVD as one of those products that will never be released.
> 
> Evidently they couldn't get Mitsubishi to help support the move financially somehow, so they are letting it die on the vine.........


Hmm, that would be a shame. I was looking for a low-priced HD receiver.

It's also another nail in the coffin of firewire, which would be even more of a shame. But it makes sense that the RIAA and MPAA would prefer DVI, since it's currently much harder to work with without special HW. I'm willing to bet that the 921's firewire, which is scheduled to be enabled "some time next year", will be delayed for some time, while they try to figure out how to make it more secure, and get the content providers to agree that it's good enough.

x


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

John Kotches said:


> Is the 811 the same form factor as the 6000 is? I'm hoping so, since I ordered a 6000 custom rack shelf, and am hoping it can be used for the 811.
> 
> Regards,


You should okay. The form factor is almost exactly the same.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> You will notice that the JVC TU-9000 has also been scrapped.


Does this come from JVC or is it based on its absence from a Dish brochure? I expected to see JVC market the TU-9000 themselves like they did the D-VHS which was also a JVC developed product (ie, not simply a feat of badge engineering).


----------



## John Kotches (Mar 30, 2003)

Chris,

Thanks. I checked the specs on the sheet vs. the 6000 on the website, and they are within 1/8"H with width and depth listed identically.

Regards,


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2003)

Will there be any monthly fees for the new 2004 PVR receivers announced?

From what I understand, the only dish PVR receivers without a monthly fee (unless you're on a 150 subscription level) are:

501
508
721

Correct?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

jellologin said:


> Will there be any monthly fees for the new 2004 PVR receivers announced?
> 
> From what I understand, the only dish PVR receivers without a monthly fee (unless you're on a 150 subscription level) are:
> 
> ...


Yes and no.....

Your list of excluded model receivers is correct, but not your statement about "150 subscription level" being exempt. Only America's Everythink Pak subscribers are exempt from ANY PVR fees on the new receivers.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I see that they brought the small dedicated remote back that used to come with the 2800 receivers that will be used for the 111 receivers. Its almost the same as the EZ remote in my opinion only without tv functionality.


----------



## C.mitch (Oct 16, 2003)

I saw a Dishnet receiver at CES in Jan that was HD and only had a firewire out to connect to my intergrated HDTV. Does anyone know what has happened to it? I even have pictures of it and I played with it at that time.


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

C.mitch said:


> I saw a Dishnet receiver at CES in Jan that was HD and only had a firewire out to connect to my intergrated HDTV. Does anyone know what has happened to it? I even have pictures of it and I played with it at that time.


Sounds like the 211, which rumor has it won't happen.

Personally, I think there's a market for such a box (I might get one myself and hook it to some other HD recorder, since the 921 is too expensive), but I suspect that the firewire interface is currently running into trouble with the MPAA. Notice that it's not yet enabled on the 921, and I wouldn't be surprised to see delays on that feature. They're probably still working on the content protection algorithms.

x


----------



## C.mitch (Oct 16, 2003)

xgrep said:


> Sounds like the 211, which rumor has it won't happen.
> 
> Personally, I think there's a market for such a box (I might get one myself and hook it to some other HD recorder, since the 921 is too expensive), but I suspect that the firewire interface is currently running into trouble with the MPAA. Notice that it's not yet enabled on the 921, and I wouldn't be surprised to see delays on that feature. They're probably still working on the content protection algorithms.
> 
> x


That is too bad. I really wanted one for my intergrated tv. I really like the interface that the firewire provides. I t is soo much easier to operate the tv. Also I am a retail salesperson who sells HDTV's and I have several customers who would have bought that receiver also. Thank You for the info


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder what the next receiver will be that they will announce that will end up being delayed and delayed just like the 921 was.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> I wonder what the next receiver will be that they will announce that will end up being delayed and delayed just like the 921 was.


*Was ?*


----------



## quazi (Aug 8, 2003)

The brochure sez that the 921 does not have "independent viewing on each tuner"? So, any PIP will be only thru the 921, and no availability for using my TV PiP?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Like the 921 WAS and STILL IS ..... to correct what I said earlier.


----------



## rpotts (Feb 7, 2003)

I really want a two tuner box, like the 522.
But the current $99 offer for the 510 is hard to pass up.
Any idea when the 522 will be available? If it's January,
I might wait 
If it's the summer, I'll get the 510 now..

Any clues appreciated.


----------



## texas39 (Nov 11, 2003)

rpotts said:


> I really want a two tuner box, like the 522.
> But the current $99 offer for the 510 is hard to pass up.
> Any idea when the 522 will be available? If it's January,
> I might wait
> ...


I just got the 510 upgrade for free (by using a Debit card, same as using a Credit Card) or you can get the 510 for $24.95 with a 2 year commitment, $99 with one year..

Then when the 522 comes out (whenever) you can get that one too if you want, its a completely different offer..


----------

